# Safe plant soil for enclosure



## fieldy (May 28, 2013)

Hi all,

I had a plant tray in the enclosure that I planted with seed mix that my hermann's tortoise could graze on. I planted the seeds using Jiffy seed starting mix, which is basically half peat moss and half vermiculite, and my tortoise really seemed to enjoy it....until I found out that vermiculite can cause impaction...

Has anybody had any experience with jiffy seed starting mix, and could it really be dangerous in the enclosure?

So, I've been looking for a good organic seed starting mix without any vermiculite or perlite and I found one with these ingredients : 

Ingredients: Peat, Rice Hulls, Compost, Worm Castings, Azomite, Kelp Meal, Oyster Shell Flour, Humic Acid.

Are there anything in the ingredient list that can be dangerous for my tortoise?


----------



## ascott (May 29, 2013)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Premier-3-cu-ft-Peat-Moss-70976040/100626048#.UaWpENCe5kA

this is good and does not have a bunch of stuff in it...you can use this mixed with good ole fashion dirt (free of pesticide/herbicides/fertilizer) from your yard....works well all around


----------



## rideburton87 (May 29, 2013)

Yeah you dont need to use a "jiffy" mix to grow your plants. Like ascott said some peat moss and dirt works just fine. I grow grass and weeds in my enclosure with a base of soil from my yard and coco coir on the top and the seeds sprout and are ready to eat within a week. That bag ascott sent you a link to is almost a life time supply, they shove a lot into that bag and is worth buying.


----------



## Jacqui (May 29, 2013)

I just use the same as I use for my substrate and it works wonderful. Nothing extra to buy and no worries about it. I also take the old used substrate and place it in pots for plants.


----------



## fieldy (May 29, 2013)

Thanks! Would it be ok to use only peat moss? I currently don't have a yard so any dirt or soil I get will have to be bought. I'm new to growing plants and things so I have know idea what's good for starting and growing seeds.


----------



## wellington (May 29, 2013)

Coconut coir can be used to grow seeds. Just peat moss would be fine.


----------



## ascott (May 29, 2013)

Yup....peat moss is aok solo....I run it for the small redfoot tort inside here....


----------

